# Headphones with Mic For LG Optimus P500



## williamcharles (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Recently I had my stock earphones completely broken, so I am looking for a new earphone with an inbuilt microphone for my LG P500.

Any suggestions will be welcome.

Suggestions for earphone without microphone will also be welcomed.

Cheers.


----------



## guru_urug (Jan 31, 2012)

There are 2 earphones I know which have mic. one is the soundmagic mp-21 which is for 1.1k(approx). And the other is the meelectronics m2p which retails for around 900-1.1k on some online shops.
But pristinenote was giving the m2p on techenclave for 200/- with only deadonarrival warranty a few months ago. But unfortunately that offer expired and they dont have any stock(I asked today itself). But I found primeabgb selling m2p @ 550/- with 3 months warranty on techenclave. IDK if the offer is still valid. You can try sending their representative on TE an email. IMO its a very good deal 
Heres the link 
click here

EDIT:
Read that even without mic iems will do with you. In that case pls state a budget


----------



## williamcharles (Feb 1, 2012)

upto 1.5k...i can have one...


----------



## pratzgh1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Get the Cx180, best that you can get for that budget.


----------

